# What to get?



## Va-poor (3/5/15)

The DIY bug has got me and I am wanting to place my first order with SkyBlue. 
So far I plan on getting: 

1 x 36mg 100ml PG nic
1 x 250ml VG
1 x Vanilla flavour
1 x Menthol flavour (I dont know if 60% or 10% is better. Logic says 60% as it will go further.)
1 x Graham Cracker flavour
3 x Fruit type flavours

I figure this way I can make some menthol fruit flavours as well as fruit pie flavours.
Are there any flavours that stand out as ones to have?


----------



## Mike (3/5/15)

Firstly, consider this guy

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-Small-Kit

Bavarian cream / vanilla custard / vanilla bean ice cream / vanilla swirl are all decent and nice to add some creaminess - my preference would probably even be in that order - however if you're looking for a main creamy flavour, I think custard is most versatile then ice cream.

Strawberry ripe is excellent. Graham cracker is good too. From there it's all down to preference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/15)

Get some plain PG too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Va-poor (3/5/15)

Silver said:


> Get some plain PG too



That could be a good idea. I thought the nic and flavours being pg would get me to about 35%-40% pg.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/15)

Va-poor said:


> That could be a good idea. I thought the nic and flavours being pg would get me to about 35%-40% pg.


The DIY Kit @Mike linked to is really good value for money start with that. Comes with a cool box, flask, bottles and you can specify your nic base pg or vg and add flavouring of your choice.


----------



## Silver (3/5/15)

Va-poor said:


> That could be a good idea. I thought the nic and flavours being pg would get me to about 35%-40% pg.



Maybe but get it anyway. Not expensive.


----------



## Va-poor (3/5/15)

The kit seems to be the way to go.  Now to place an order and let the madness commence.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/5/15)

My recommendation would be to get 1 liter PG and VG straight off the bat with the starter kit. And another 100ml nic as well. They go fast once you start playing and it saves on courier costs in the long run anyway. My starter kit lasted me all of two weeks before I ordered again, in terms of PG and VG anyway. Flavoring lasts longer. They no longer stock 10% menthol as far as I know, so 60% is the one to get in my opinion.


----------



## free3dom (3/5/15)

Va-poor said:


> That could be a good idea. I thought the nic and flavours being pg would get me to about 35%-40% pg.



Depends on the strength you want to mix to, for example:

If you want to make 12mg then you need to make 1/3 of your mix PG nicotine - which equates 33% PG. Now you add around 8-15% flavour (on average), which gives you a total of 41-48% PG.

However, if you want to make 6mg then you only need 1/6 as PG nicotine - which equates 16.7% PG and with flavouring around 25-32% PG.

And the lower you go in nic strength the lower the PG ratio becomes 

Additionally, the best way to create/test recipes is to do it WITHOUT any nicotine. The reason being that you will end up with some stuff that is just unvapable and if you wasted precious (and expensive) nicotine on it, you will feel bad for just throwing it out. Using cheap PG/VG and you will find yourself being much more creative while "cooking" 

As the others have suggested, buy the starter kit and some plain PG/VG extra (if the funds allow it, of course)


----------



## WHeunis (3/5/15)

Va-poor said:


> The DIY bug has got me and I am wanting to place my first order with SkyBlue.
> So far I plan on getting:
> 
> 1 x 36mg 100ml PG nic
> ...



If fruity menthol is what you are aiming at, better add a bottle of Koolada to your list!
I dont think they are still selling the 10% Menthol. It just doesnt work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Va-poor (3/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Depends on the strength you want to mix to, for example:
> 
> If you want to make 12mg then you need to make 1/3 of your mix PG nicotine - which equates 33% PG. Now you add around 8-15% flavour (on average), which gives you a total of 41-48% PG.
> 
> ...


I am wanting to make 12mg. What you have said is exactly what I am thinking. 

Although I think the suggestions of others to get PG makes sense for my test batches. I dont want to have to throw out nic. Or worse yet, feel guilty about wastage and vape something horrid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Va-poor (3/5/15)

WHeunis said:


> If fruity menthol is what you are aiming at, better add a bottle of Koolada to your list!
> I dont think they are still selling the 10% Menthol. It just doesnt work.


Good idea. I had not thought of that. I think my first batch will be minty and I will tackle desert juice the next time.


----------



## Va-poor (6/5/15)

First order has been placed.  I haven't been so excited about vaping since I first discovered it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/5/15)

Just a note on the menthol, use it very very sparingly. It's potent.

I have the 10% menthol. Added 1% to a mix and it still overpowered.

I reckon you need to use drops. 20 drops of the Skyblue is around 1ml, so take it from there. My 1% worked out to 6 drops, and like I said, it overpowered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Va-poor (7/5/15)

I didn't end up getting any menthol. I went for desert and fruit. 

I was lured by the thought of creamy juice


----------

